# Lake Lanier tournaments



## Ranger hunter (Apr 24, 2014)

Guys I am looking for a tournament trail to get started on any ideas?


----------



## dwatson228 (Apr 27, 2014)

*tourneys*

the club I fish will start having open fri nite tournaments next fri laurel park 7pm to 12pm 50$


----------



## borntorun (Apr 29, 2014)

*Fri night*

7-12 at war hill $50 entry 100 percent pay back


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Apr 30, 2014)

Hammonds
wednesday
nighters

charleston park
6:30pm-11pm
$60 per boat 
includes big fish 

every wed in may and june 
starting may 7th

5 fish limit until warmer water temps

john megel chevrolet
donating $100 each tourney to big fish!!!


----------



## randall c (May 5, 2014)

dwatson228 said:


> the club I fish will start having open fri nite tournaments next fri laurel park 7pm to 12pm 50$



How many boats did y'all have


----------



## spots (May 27, 2014)

Are they still running the open tournaments out of War Hill on Friday nights?

Thanks,
Spots......


----------

